# Heading to KEY WEST (Need a place to Stay) 22-25 Feb



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

PM or Call 974-8363 Trying to get close to Duval and Eaton streets.



Just me and the Mrs. Non-smokers.



:heart

Stressless


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I stayed on a sail boat2 blocks off duvall, and it was very cool, but dont have their info anymore, a good search may find it


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Try the Eden House,(305)296-6868. The wife and I stayed there when we got married, and it was great, in old town within blocks of everything. They habd you a cold beer at check-in, and have free happy hour at 4 by the pool every day. I also think they are somewhat adult only. Not nude, just no screamin ass curtain snatchers on vacation!! BTW, Do NOT rent a car, get a bike or scooter. Capt Rick on the Capt Hook charter at the bight is awesome!Report back

http://www.edenhouse.com/


----------

